# Clé USB Compatibilité MAC et PC



## MacAddictt (23 Mai 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Je vous présente mon problème.

Je possède une clé USB 32Go que j'ai partitionné en 3, une pour booter sur Snow Leopard au cas où Lion me déplais, une pour LION, si j'ai un gros pb avec mon OS et enfin, une partition nomade pour naviguer entre mon mac et mon PC.

Cependant, bien que sous Lion toutes les partitions soient reconnues, windows me demande a chaque fois de formater la clé pour l'utilisé.

J'ai utilisé le format MS DOS FAT ainsi que ExFAT pour la partition en question et j'ai choisi le schéma de partition MBR

Je dispose d'environ 20Go d'espace disponible. Est-ce que quelqu'un a connu la même situation que moi et a résolu le problème... 

Je ne souhaite pas la formater en NTFS pour pouvoir l'utiliser sur un autre mac au cas où et surtout, utilitaire disque ne le permet pas.

juste pour info ne devrai-je pas tout simplement le formater en espace libre. d'ailleurs à quoi cela sert-il (format espace libre).

merci à tous ceux qui auront l'amabilité de me répondre. Enjoy.


----------



## Arlequin (24 Mai 2012)

Hello

le soucis c'est que pour pouvoir booter sur MacOs, tu as besoin d'un schéma de partition GUID
MAIS
pour que ce soir reconnu par windows, qui a une facheuse tendance à bousiller les partitions mac (apple ou guid), il faut que ce soit ... en MBR ! 

à mon sens, pas de solution, à part acheter une seconde clé usb


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

Pour utiliser une de mes clef USB entre Mac et Windows, je l'ai formatée en ExFat depuis le Mac. Elle me sert pour les transferts.


----------



## Simbouesse (24 Mai 2012)

De mon coté c'est toujours en MS-DOS depuis le mac (ça fait du FAT32) et je n'ai aucun problème de lecture ou d'écriture que ce soit OS X ou Windows XP/7.

Donc le problème vient peut être de la présence des autres partitions (je ne saurai dire pourquoi).

On en reviendrait à la solution magique de Arlequin :



> à mon sens, pas de solution, à part acheter une seconde clé usb




Si tu as d'autres clés USB/Disque Dur externe sous la main tu peux faire le test suivant :


Cloner la partition Snow Leopard sur un autre support (Clé ou DD)
Cloner la sauvegarde de Lion sur un 2ème autre support (clé ou DD)
Supprimer 2 partitions de la Clé de 32Go pour revenir à 1 seule partition de...32 Go
Formater la clé en MS DOS ou exFAT (essaie les 2 tant que tu y es) en évitant les mesures de sécurité trop longues (un effacement des données suffira puisque c'est juste un test)
Voir la compat' de cette unique partition entre OS X et Windows

S'il y a encore un soucis et bien... j'sais pô


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mai 2012)

Anonyme a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Pour utiliser une de mes clef USB entre Mac et Windows, je l'ai formatée en ExFat depuis le Mac. Elle me sert pour les transferts.





Simbouesse a dit:


> De mon coté c'est toujours en MS-DOS depuis le mac (ça fait du FAT32) et je n'ai aucun problème de lecture ou d'écriture que ce soit OS X ou Windows XP/7.
> 
> Donc le problème vient peut être de la présence des autres partitions (je ne saurai dire pourquoi).
> 
> ...



Tout ça, c'est bien beau, mais vous ne cherchez pas à rendre l'objet bootable sur Mac.

Quelque soit le medium (disque, clé, SSD, DVD), s'il doit être bootable sur Mac, il est impossible de le rendre mixte Mac/PC. La seule solution pour utiliser une telle clé sur PC est indiquée dans ce topic unique (au paragraphe 3) (et comme c'est un topic "unique" &#8230; ).


----------

